# Antec Kühler H2O 920 im PCGHX-Test: Ein dickes Ding?



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Juni 2011)

*Antec Kühler H2O 920 im PCGHX-Test: Ein dickes Ding?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Antec Kühler H2O 920 im PCGHX-Test: Ein dickes Ding? gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Antec Kühler H2O 920 im PCGHX-Test: Ein dickes Ding?


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (5. Juni 2011)

*Antec Kühler H2O 920 im PCGHX-Test: Ein dickes Ding?*

Ist ja ein echt fetter Brummer


----------

